# Radioamatierisms >  HF konvertors USB SDR puļķiem

## karloslv

Ielieku shēmu konvertoram (jaucējam), kurš ĪV diapazonu 0-30 MHz uzkonvertē uz 50-80 MHz, lai to varētu klausīties ar USB SDR puļķiem, kam apakšējā robeža ir ap 24 MHz. Konvertoram ir divas antenu ieejas, kuras pārslēdz caur releju - HF, kas iet caur filtru un jaucēju, un VHF, kura apiet konvertoru, ja atslēdz barošanu. Barošana ir +5V no paša USB SDR puļķa, un ķēdē var ielikt slēdzi. 

Shēma un PCB:


Ieejā ir 30 MHz zemfrekvences filtrs. Izejā ir 50 MHz aiztures filtrs, lai noslāpētu heterodīnu (50 MHz), kurš nedaudz izspiežas cauri jaucējam. Spoles tam ir tītas gaisā, un tās pieskaņo izstiepjot vai saspiežot. Diodes ir Šotkija BAT83 vai BAT86, transformatori ir binokulārie BN-43-2402, bet tur principā der pat mazi RFI slāpēšanas ferīti.

Protams, konvertora izejā ir arī attēla frekvence 50-20 MHz, kā arī citas nepāra LO harmonikas, nekāda papildus filtrācija netiek veikta. 

Domāju visu ielikt ekranētā kastē un izvilkt puļķa USB signālus uz USB-B, lai sanāk kaste bez vadiem, kuru var ar vienu USB vadu pieslēgt pie datora. Pagaidām izskatās tā (bišķi vecāka PCB versija ar dažām kļūdām):

----------


## karloslv

Man paveicās ar pieeju labiem SMD kondensatoriem un spolēm, kas paredzēti tieši RF vajadzībām, tāpēc ieejas filtrs sanāca kompakts. Bet vispār to var realizēt arī uz gaisa spolēm un normāliem tht keramiskiem kondensatoriem.

50 MHz vietā var lietot arī citas frekvences, taču tur jāskatās, kur nonāk FM diapazons. Šobrīd ar 50 MHz sanāk, ka, klausoties 0-7 MHz, var dabūt nelielus traucējumus fonā no FM, jo 100-107 MHz diapazons arī iekrīt turpat, kur 0-7 MHz, taču principā to visu nofiltrē ieejas filtrs, turklāt zemajā galā ir arī lielāks vispārīgais trokšņu līmenis. Ideāli būtu dabūt 54-58 MHz kvarcu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vai izejā nevajadzētu 50mhz hight pass filtru?, ja 50mhz kvarcs...

----------


## karloslv

Kādam mērķim?

Šobrīd izejā ir antirezonanses kontūrs 50 MHz noslāpēšanai. Uzreiz aiz 50 MHz uz augšu sākas derīgais signāls. Normāls filtrs nespēs nopietni noslāpēt 50 MHz, nenoslāpējot reizē arī kādu desmitu megahercu ap 50 MHz, tik stāvu filtru praksē nav. 

Tas, ka izejā ir komponentes zem 50 MHz, galīgi nevienam netraucē. Uz tām pat var noskaņoties, ja ir vēlēšanās. 

Principā jau varētu arī neslāpēt tos 50 MHz, viņa līmenis ir varbūt kādi -30 dBm - cik nu tiek cauri diožu mikserim, t.i. ja uztvērējs tālāk ar to tiek galā un neaizsitas ciet, nav jau problēmu. Tam USB SDR ieejā ir automātiska AGC cilpa, kuru nevar atslēgt, tāpēc ir labi noslāpēt liekus signālus, lai kopējais līmenis nebūtu pārāk augsts. 

Patiesību sakot, kvarca nepāra harmonikas - 150, 250 MHz utt, arī tīri labi iet cauri un paceļ kopējo līmeni, tāpēc tās teorētiski arī vajadzētu filtrēt. Lai gan kopējo efektu uz R820T tjūneri nezinu, pagaidām izskatās, ka kopumā viss strādā normāli.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Hp filtrs domāts lai vājinātu papildus <50mhz.

----------


## karloslv

Nav vajadzības. Kāpēc tu domā, ka jāvājina? Pēc jaucēja spektrs <50 izskatīsies simetrisks ar >50.

----------


## JDat

Ja slikums lodēt/čakarēties/ļikas rokas, tad par cik tu varētu tādu uztaisīt 1-2 eksemplāros? Kipa man, varbūt arī Didzim vajadzēs...

----------


## karloslv

Paskatīšos - šaurākā vieta ir kvarca ģenerators, es te atradu vienu kastē, bet paskatīšos, vai kaut ko var adekvātu sameklēt veikalos. Ja nu nekādi, varētu taisīt uz 3. harmonikas ar 18 MHz kvarcu, bet tas ir jāizmēģina.

----------


## JDat

Par kvarcu necepies. Farnelī pasūtīšu. Galvenais spoles un platīte.

----------


## karloslv

Ok, izskatās, ka šis varētu būt lēts un ok variants: http://lv.farnell.com/ael-crystals/o50m000000l140/crystal-oscillator-50mhz/dp/9510036

Visu pārējo (izņemot transformatorus un gaisa spoles) arī varētu dabūt Farnelī pie vienas pirkšanas.

Latvijā gan būšu jūnija sākumā. Vārdu sakot, tālāk var jau privāti.

EDIT: A figu - izpārdots. Tādi milzīgie kvarca oscilatori ir retums mūsdienās, visur tikai SMD. No SMD nebaidos, bet tikai tāda, kuru var ar lodāmuru salodēt. Un vajag 5V CMOS versiju. Vārdu sakot, ož, ka būs jātaisa vien pašam heterodīns uz tranzistora.

----------


## JDat

Tad jau varbūt ir vērts uztaisīt SMD versiju lai var arī SMD kvarcu uzlikt. Zinu ka Didzim nepatīk, bet esmu gatavs salodēt. SMD diodes, nodieri spoles. Starp citu kādas diodes? 1N4148 vai tomēr kaut ko ātrāku un specifiskāku vajag? Varbūt pie vienas aršanas RF releju(s) uzlikt? Vai tomēr nav jēga?

Un tas kvarcs... Saka ka izpārdots. Es vienēr ielieku ķesi "rādīt tikai noliktavā esošos".

----------


## zzz

Ebaichikaa pie kjiinieshiem blekja oscilatori veel ir.

Tur var veiksmiigi pamekleet arii neapaljaas frekvences.

----------


## JDat

Es kaut kā koservatīvi atturos pirkt detaļas iekš ebay. Seviški ja man vajag dažus eksemplārus. Man ērtāk piezvanīt Olgai lai ši uzsūta un es Rīgā savācu. Neies tak iespringt dažu kapeiku dēļ.

----------


## karloslv

Atradās jau arī Farnelī bleķinieki: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=9509780

It kā jau tos SMD oscilatorus arī varētu aizķert ar lodāmuru no malas, esmu galu galā arī Si570 pielodējis ar lodāmuru. 

Par kvarcu tikko atnāca arī atklāsme, kāpēc sākumā ar 66 MHz bija baigie brīnumi - miksējās arī 2. heterodīna harmonika. Tak viņiem nav garantēts 50% meandrs izejā - uzreiz parādās 2. harmonika. Šis konkrētais 50 MHz laikam ir tuvu 50%, jo 100 MHz īpaši nevar novērot. Varētu vienīgi filtru likt pēc kvarca.

Es domāju, visu varēs pielasīt Farnelī. Spoles atradu. Diodes vajag gan diezgan specifiskas, šotkija, vēlams ar mazu kapacitāti. 1N4148 ir pavisam lētais variants, ja nu citādi nekādi. Diodes vislabāk vajag pielasītas, 4 ar vienādiem parametriem, bet BAT83 ir lētas kā semočkas, tur es labāk paņemu 50 un pielasu. Ir jau arī gatavas 4 diodes vienā korpusā, bet tas ir uzreiz divītis. 

Ar releju sākumā nolažojos, pārāk labi caur standarta relejiem iet FM diapazons. Uzreiz shēmu palaboju, šitai nevajadzētu bliezt FM iekšā, jo brīvais releja gals pie ieslēgta konvertora tiek iezemēts. Par RF relejiem nemāku teikt, cik viņi būtu labāki, bet padārgi.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau, no mūsdienu skatupunkta, diapazons līdz 30Mhz ir "līdzstrāva" un nekāds SMD tur nav vajadzīgs. Nafig mocīties ar mazu plati un sīkām detaļām ,ja pēc tām nav nekādas tehniskas nepieciešamības. Kādas detaļas ir "kastītē",ar tādām vajag taisīt. Man jautājums par trafiņie uz ferrīta. Kādi vijumi tur tīti? Es jau saprotu,ka tur standarta risinājums,bet slinkums grāmatas šķirstīt. Kvarca ģenerātoru tak var samest uz viena traņa un kvarca no"kastītes" Man vismaz dažādi kvarci ir kāda pus burka. Nu jā,man tā pieeja cita. Es taisu no tā kas "kastītē"mētajās, nevis pēc katalogiem sūtu. Tak tie vecie lūžņi kautkur jānogeūž un uz tik zemām frekvencēm der jebkuras detaļas.

----------


## zzz

> Atradās jau arī Farnelī bleķinieki: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=9509780
> 
> Par kvarcu tikko atnāca arī atklāsme, kāpēc sākumā ar 66 MHz bija baigie brīnumi - miksējās arī 2. heterodīna harmonika. Tak viņiem nav garantēts 50% meandrs izejā - uzreiz parādās 2. harmonika. Šis konkrētais 50 MHz laikam ir tuvu 50%, jo 100 MHz īpaši nevar novērot. Varētu vienīgi filtru likt pēc kvarca.


 Negribi humora peec 100 Mhz gjeneratora signaalu izdaliit ar trigeri, lai buutu godiigaaks meandrs?

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, tev ir pilnīga taisnība, taču man patīk SMD, jo nav jāurbj caurumi, tas arī galvenais iemesls. Ne jau frekvences dēļ. Un es arī taisu no tā, kas mājās mētājas. Šobrīd neesmu mājās, bet Zviedrijā, un te ir elektronikas klubs, kur "mētājas" tīri labi komponenti, no tiem arī taisu. Mājās es visas spolītes pats uztītu un kondensatori būtu parastie keramiskie. 

Tā kā te JDat grib pasūtījumu, man jau nav žēl uztaisīt no kataloga  ::  Ir forša sajūta strādāt ar svaigiem komponentiem.

Trafiņi ir ar trifilāro tinumu, t.i. trīs savīti vadi paralēli. Tā tas ir teorijā. Reāli ir viens tinums, jo šie ferīti ir ar augstu permeabilitāti. Uz 50 MHz tev vajag minimālo induktivitāti 0,6 uH, tas nav daudz. Tā kā tur ir viens tinums, tad diezgan pie kājas, vai tie trīs vadi ir savīti savā starpā vai nav. Es izmantoju ferītus, ko visi amīši ļoti iecienījuši savos projektos, bet principā tur varētu derēt arī parasti RFI gredzeni, es sākumā pirmos jaucējus tā taisīju. Tev noteikti būs burka vai kaste ar ferītiem  :: 

Didzi, kvarca ģeneratoru var samest no traņa gan, ja ir virstoņa kvarcs uz 50. Ja nav, nākas taisīt pašam virstoņa shēmu, un tur jau vajag kontūru, lai kvarcu piespiestu strādāt trešajā harmonikā. Cita lieta, ka tur vēlama ir samērā augsta jauda, ko no viena traņa shēmas pagrūti izspiest (vēlams 20 mW, t.i. 1 V un 20 mA), nāktos likt vēl vienu kaskādi. 

Bet tie 50 MHz bleķinieki gan mēdz lūžņu kastēs mētāties, tev varētu tāds atrasties.

----------


## karloslv

> Negribi humora peec 100 Mhz gjeneratora signaalu izdaliit ar trigeri, lai buutu godiigaaks meandrs?


 Ir arī tāds variants ienācis prātā, jā, tad gan vajag 74AC vai 74AHC sēriju, kas izejā spēj dot pietiekamu bliezienu miliampēros. Alternatīvi parastais kvarcs trešajā harmonikā, principā jau varētu pat uz CMOS invertoriem uztaisīt.

----------


## karloslv

Vispār jau samulsu tikko, pasimulējot, ko tas notch filtrs dara ar signālu. Nav jau tā antirezonanse tik asa, loģiski, un reāli zemas frekvences (t.i. tuvu 50) diezgan tiek slāpētas. UVB-76 gan dzirdēju diezgan adekvāti.

----------


## Isegrim

> jo nav jāurbj caurumi


  ::  Jā, Kārlis nav 'plāno galdiņu' urbējs!

----------


## JDat

Jā. SMD ir muļķigi. Vienīgai varētu atstāk Padus lai var kaut ko no SMD uzlikt.

RF relejs na ļubiteļa. Didzis pateica vienkārši par releju: Izmest ārā. Pielikt šito ļarļanu pa taisno pie antenas lai bubuna savā nodabā. Tāpat uz augstākām frekvencēm jāpārslēdz cita antena.

Tāpat varētu paredzēt vietu trigerim uz PCB. Ja nu tomēr kādam uznāk bizdinks kaut ko dalīt uz leju.

----------


## karloslv

Doma jau bija paturēt DIVAS antenu ieejas, pie vienas pastāvīgi pieslēgta HF antena, pie otras VHF antena. Konvertora kastei slēdzis, kas pieslēdz vienu vai otru antenu. Bet nu kā katrs vēlas  :: 

Ko īsti dalīt uz leju? Tos 100 MHz?

----------


## JDat

> Ko īsti dalīt uz leju? Tos 100 MHz?


 Tieši tā! Tas ko zzz teica.

----------


## karloslv

Par to post-miksera filtru (notch) - hvz, it kā viņam vajadzētu dot baigo vājinājumu, teiksim, klausoties 3,5 MHz, bet es šobrīd klausos un salīdzinu ar Degen uztvērēju, pilnīgi tas pats. Varbūt tur viens-divi decibeli šurpu turpu, bet noteikti ne desmit vai vairāk kā sanāk pēc teorijas. Vai nu trokšņu ir pietiekami daudz, vai arī kontūru labumi nemaz nav tik labi. Tuvākajās dienās pamērīšu ar mēraparātiem.

----------


## karloslv

Pamērīju ar signālģeneratoru - augšējā galā (>10 MHz) jutība 10 dB S/N līmenim ir -120 dBm, apakšējā galā -110 dBm, trokšņu slieksnis tātad -130 dBm (0,07 uV) un -120 dBm (0,2 uV), kā arī bija sagaidāms. Tas gan ir ar diezgan lielu pastiprinājumu, kāds ar reālu antenu nav lietojams, jo tur nāk vairāk trokšņu iekšā un ir jāsamazina jutība. Tā ka viss ir samērā adekvāti īsviļņu uztveršanai.

----------


## habitbraker

Gribeeju jautaat kautko, bet rakstot sapratu pats  ::  Arii taisiihu Tavu konverteri - pasuutiiju jau tos feriitus

----------


## karloslv

Lai veicas! Protams, pašot taisot diožu jaucēju, tas sanāk nedaudz nebalansēts un cauri laužas heterodīns, bet izskatās, ka tā nav pārāk liela problēma. Diodes vislabāk BAT83 vai 1N5711, lai gan derēs arī BAT85 (var dabūt Ormixā) vai pat 1N4148.

----------


## JDat

Habit! Kur uzraki tos gredzentiņus.

Bez tam slinkums ar PCB krāmēties. Varbūt karloslv ir Dzimtenē un varu iepirkt kovertieri vai vismaz platīti.

----------


## habitbraker

Pasuutiiju no Karlosa publiceetaa veikala maajas lapas: http://kitsandparts.com/store2.php. 25 gab + shippings = 20$. 

Pats domaaju taisiit plati pilniibaa smd stilaa, visas spoles tiit pats, kaa diodes izmantot divus shaadus: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=1056836
Un heterodiinu taisiit ar 3. virstonja kvarcu uz 54Mhz ar shaadiem invertoriem: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=1417665
Un reekjinaat peec shiis pamaaciibas: http://www.analog.com/static/importe...tes/EE-168.pdf. Doma arii nelikt to 50Mhz aiztures filtru. Par releju veel padomaashu  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Lai veicas! Protams, pašot taisot diožu jaucēju, tas sanāk nedaudz nebalansēts un cauri laužas heterodīns, bet izskatās, ka tā nav pārāk liela problēma. Diodes vislabāk BAT83 vai 1N5711, lai gan derēs arī BAT85 (var dabūt Ormixā) vai pat 1N4148.


 Paldies par padomiem! Tad jau jautaashu un zinjoshu, kaa gaaja!

----------


## JDat

Habit, no tevis var nopirkt 4 gab. Vienīgi jāpadomā par šipingu uz Rīgu.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu pats uz Riigu nezinu, kad braukshu. Varbuut Tev sanaak Ventspilii buut...

----------


## JDat

Tuvākajā laikā nesanāks. Gan jau, kaut ko citu izdomāšu.

----------


## karloslv

> Pasuutiiju no Karlosa publiceetaa veikala maajas lapas: http://kitsandparts.com/store2.php. 25 gab + shippings = 20$. 
> 
> Pats domaaju taisiit plati pilniibaa smd stilaa, visas spoles tiit pats, kaa diodes izmantot divus shaadus: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=1056836
> Un heterodiinu taisiit ar 3. virstonja kvarcu uz 54Mhz ar shaadiem invertoriem: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=1417665
> Un reekjinaat peec shiis pamaaciibas: http://www.analog.com/static/importe...tes/EE-168.pdf. Doma arii nelikt to 50Mhz aiztures filtru. Par releju veel padomaashu


 Kurus tieši ferītus tu paņēmi? Man vēl ir FT37-43, bet vispār mani interesē mazāki, FT23-43. Principā te jau laikam der jebkas, arī mazie RFI ferīti.

Invertors izskatās labs, ar lielu izejas strāvu. Diodes arī ok. 

Pats esmu atgriezies Latvijā un labprāt izpalīdzētu JDat, bet ir iestājies 'iedodiet man laiku' periods. Bet no Ventspils taču pasts prot atsūtīt paciņas uz Rīgu  ::  Vai arī izmantojot http://pastastacija.lv/.

----------


## habitbraker

Pasuutiiju tos binokulaaros, kurus Tu izmantoji: http://toroids.info/BN-43-2402.php

Nu ja JDat ar mieru paarmaksaat diviiti (laikam) par piegaadi, nav probleemu  :: . Tikai vinji pasham veel nav atnaakushi

----------


## habitbraker

Viens jautaajums radaas. Paarsvaraa shaados diozhu jauceejos kaa izejas izvads tiek izmantots trafinja vidusizvads (kaa shiet piem. :http://www.kitsandparts.com/drm.php ). Tavaa risinaajumaa ir otraadi. Kaada atskjiriiba?

----------


## habitbraker

Veel gribeeju jautaat - LO otraas harmonikas (100Mhz) ietekme ir stipri juutama? Piemeeram, uztverot 22Mhz signaalu nav taa, ka bez 72Mhz (50 + 22 ) to pashu var uztvert arii  78Mhz (100 - 22)? Teoreetiski jau itkaa meandram nevajadzeetu but 2. harmonikai, bet pie minimaalaakaas nesimetrijas taa uzreiz paraadaas... Varbuut tomeer labaaks buutu sinusoidaals LO? Cik paskatiijos lidziigus risinaajumus par teemu, paarsvaraa tiek izmantotas fLO >= 100Mhz un/vai joslas filtri. Bet vai veerts?

----------


## JDat

a varbūt meandru organizēt ar 74HC74 mikreni vai tml? Protams, tad plate jāizmaina. No otras puses. Jāsalipina un jāpaskatās.

----------


## habitbraker

Es jau itkaa plaanoju ar invertoriem taisiit, bet, nez kaa buus ar to ideaali simetrisko taisnstuuri. Varbuut arii lieki uztraucos, jo neesmu praksee paarbadiijis. 
Taisniiba, jaalipina un tad redzees. Pagaidaam veel feriitus gaidu  ::

----------


## karloslv

> Viens jautaajums radaas. Paarsvaraa shaados diozhu jauceejos kaa izejas izvads tiek izmantots trafinja vidusizvads (kaa shiet piem. :http://www.kitsandparts.com/drm.php ). Tavaa risinaajumaa ir otraadi. Kaada atskjiriiba?


 Labs jautājums - principā visi 3 porti strādā identiski, bet ar niansi. Tikai viens ports ir pieslēgts pie viduspunkta, un tādējādi "neredz" trafiņu induktivitāti. Šajā portā var mierīgi strādāt līdz pat 0 Hz. Tāpēc to arī liku ieejā, lai nebūtu problēmu ar zemām frekvencēm. Ja būvē augstākiem diapazoniem, tad tas nav kritiski, un tur drīzāk tieši starpfrekvences galu liek uz viduspunktu.

Par harmonikām manuprāt var pārāk neuztraukties - viss, ko ar filtriem un sinusoīdu vari ietekmēt, ir tikai pāra harmonikas. Pat ja ieejā dosi ideālu sinusoīdu, strāva caur diodēm tāpat ir lēcienveida, un diožu jaucējs strādā arī ar 3f, 5f utml. Līdz ar to heterodīns mierīgi var būt arī meandrs. Otrā harmonika, kā jau saki, izlīdīs pie nesimetriska signāla. Par to, cik tā stipra, nezinu spriest, iespējams, ka man pirmajam kvarcam, ko ieliku, tā bija paliela, bet otram maz jūtama. Principā var uztaisīt "squarer" no loģiskiem elementiem - shēmu, kas pati balansēsies (savā ziņā servo ķēde) - pačeko šeit un citur: http://www.qsl.net/g3oou/solidstatecircuits9.html
Otrs variants, protams, ir D-trigeris, kā jau ieteica.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies par atbildi! Es te, pirms pasuutu detaljas, pasimuleeju to jauceeju(ko tik nevar ar ltspice izdariit  :: ).  Tieshaam - Tavs variants pie mazaam RFin frekvenceem dod lielaaku izejas amplituudu. Pie 1MHz pa 10dB lielaaka! IIsti gan neiebraucu, kaapeec straadaa labaak pie zemaam f. Jaapastudee. 

Jaa, par taam paara harmonikaam arii uztraucos. Arii simulaacijaa redzams, cik viegli vinjas izlien un kaa taas ietekmee IF spektru. Bija pat doma likt otrajai harmonikai aiztures filtru, simulaacijaa itkaa straadaaja. Bet laikam mans tagadeejais variants LO(invertors gjeneratoram un veel viens invertors virknee) nederees, jo nostraadaa uz abaam fronteem, kuru nostraades liimenji atskjiraas. Apskatiishu tad tos squarer (nezinaaju taadu) un trigera variantus.

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki!

Tad nu beidzot lietas pavirziijaas uz priekshu un sanaaca (prieksh manis) tiiri taa neko. Paliku tomeer pie 100Mhz daliishanas ar triggeri varianta. Attiecigi izveeleets 100Mhz oscilators: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/pro...sp?SKU=2064049, un trigeris: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/pro...sp?SKU=1607719. Ieejas filtru panjeemu karlosa iedaavaato, tikai pievienoju veel paaris "lamatas" ~100Meg regjionam. Izejaa beigaas izdomaaju nefiltreet LO, bet pievienot 50 - 80Meg joslas filtru. Nu jaa, LO tomeer spiezhaas diezgan pamatiigi cauri - iipashi balanseets nav sanaacis  :: . Bet izskataas, ka tas probleemas nesagaadaa, kameer nevajadziigais ir aarpus RTL filtra joslas.
Sheema:

Atsleedzot konvertera baroshanu, ar releju antena tiek piesleegta pa taisno pulkjim. 

PCB:


Shaadi izskataas salodeeta plate. Visu ieliku metaala korpusaa un pieienoju PL konektoru antenai. Papildus uz aatro uztaisiiju USB A<->B paareju, kaa arii izmantoju iespeju un USB baroshanu nofiltreeju ar LC filtru (Ar platjoslas droseli). Veelviens shaads filtrs ir konverteram. IIsti efektu tam gan neredzeeju...

Izraadaas, ka pasuutiiju releju ar polaaro spoli un PCB protams uzziimeeju otraadi  :: . Par laimi vareeju ar nazi izlabot.

Notesteejot ar uz jumta novilktu parastu 40m vadu kaa antenu, esmu diezgan apmierinaats. Paaris screenshoti darbiibaa:
7Mhz amatieru josla:

14Mhz amatieru josla:
 
Dazhas AM stacijas:


PS. Sheit var redzeet kaadu efektu rada laadeetaaja pievienoshana portatiivajam:

----------


## karloslv

Oo, feini! Labi nostrādāts. 

Cik ļoti spiežas LO cauri tajā SDR#, varbūt vari ielikt bildi? Principā par ļoti labiem šādiem jaucējiem LO-IF izolācija jau nav īpaši vairāk par 35-40 dB, tā ka +10 dBm pārvēršas par -30 dBm, kas tāpat ir baigākais mauciens (S9 + 40).

LC filtrus, skatos, esi pārvērtis uz 3 sekciju eliptiskajiem. Es to vienu eliptisko sekciju dzinu tā, lai iekrīt FM diapazonā, taču var arī vairākas. Manuprāt gan es rezultātu nenomērīju, bet vienu citu līdzīgu filtru mērot bija vilšanās, filtrēšanas joslā nemaz arī tik liels vājinājums nebija. Man ir aizdomas, ka arī kondensatorus jāņem par 1-2 pF mazākus, jo pievienojas celiņu kapacitāte, un šim filtram 1-2 pF kļūda jau ir baigi kritiska. 

Eh, mana vājā vieta ir konstrukciju ielikšana pabeigtos korpusos.

Ar barošanas filtrēšanu ir tā, ka baigi jāsaprot, cik tur common-mode un cik differential-mode trokšņi iet iekšā un ar katru jācīnās atsevišķi. Laptopa barokļa vadu vari izlaist caur ferīta gredzenu vairākas reizes, tad vismaz common-mode būs mazāks.

----------


## habitbraker

LO man izskataas shaadi (RF gain 0dB):

Diezgan pamatiigs...  Vispaar jau deelj taa, ka tuvu LO taa pat neko nav iespeejams uztvert(palielinot gain paraadas baigaa draza), tad tik pat labi vareeju likt to aiztures filtru.

Jaa, pats njeemu taadus nominaalus, kaadus piedzinu simulatoraa. Itkaa zemajaa galaa FM nevar sadzirdeet, lai gan ir saliidzinoshi lielaaki trauceejumi. Bet to es daljeeji novelju uz antenu, jo ir iespeeja saliidzinaat ar komerciaalu uztveereeju - arii 0 liidz ~5Mhz neko, iznjemot troksnjus un trauceejumus nedzird. Varbuut jasasparojas un liidziigi kaa sheit https://code.google.com/p/opendous/w...verter_Testing, kautkas jaasameera.

Buus jaapameegija to feriitu. Esoshajam kabelim taads nav. Starp citu, taads pats efekts ir pievienojot ethernet kabeli  ::

----------

